# AEC Off : vendredi 23 septembre



## alèm (17 Août 2005)

Puisqu'il n'y a rien de prévu "officiellement", pourquoi pas faire comme les années précédentes ?

Genre *Lou Pascalou le vendredi soir... *

comme de toute façon, l'"officiel" MacG peut organiser des trucs tous les soirs... 

_à moins que MacG après avoir englobé "aesauvage.org" était l'organisateur officiel des AES..._ 

voir : AEC 2003

AEC ? A.. Expo Civilisée... (quoique...)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2005)

Bien volontier, mais je ne sais pas encore si je viens à l'Apple Expo et quand


----------



## chagregel (17 Août 2005)

Présent !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

Y'aura du gini ?

...


Ouf. Alors je viens


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

mais c'est une discussion de verts, je dérange....
...

heu

...

sinon, j'en suis.....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Bah. Sûr que j'serai là. :love:


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

c'est un truc de verts et de violet, ou bien?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est une discussion de verts, je dérange....
> ...
> 
> heu
> ...




Mais non, regarde, il y a même du violet 
manque plus que du noir et du rouge


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc de verts et de violet, ou bien?



Paraît qu'aux AEC, les bleus, on les mange.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2005)

moi je viens pas nanananana !


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

ça m'a l'air plus velu que civilisé tout ça..mmmh   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a l'air plus velu que civilisé tout ça..mmmh   :love:



tu parles de la moquette, là ?  :rateau:


----------



## bouilla (17 Août 2005)

Je serais de la partie aussi


----------



## iTof (17 Août 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de la moquette, là ?  :rateau:


 nan, de ta coupe de cheveux !
:rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (17 Août 2005)

+1 sans doute


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2005)

Je sais pas si au final je saurai encore venir  je viens d'entrer dans une nouvelle fonction et bon... faut  encore que je mette tout en place 

sinon boivez à ma santé :rateau: :love:


----------



## Marcant (17 Août 2005)

Malheureusement je ne serai pas à l'apple expo à cause des vacances ! Mais avec grand plaisir vers fin septembre !!


----------



## chagregel (17 Août 2005)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement je ne serai pas à l'apple expo à cause des vacances ! Mais avec grand plaisir vers fin septembre !!




Oh pitin le Ross !!!!!! Faut que je te passe un coup de fil  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Août 2005)

ben vi, cette question !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paraît qu'aux AEC, les bleus, on les mange.




heu, je peux savoir a quelle cuisson....parce que trop cuit, 
j'ai peur d'etre pas tres bon........


bon, comme je disais, j'en suis....(le Vendredi surement tard, le Samedi n'importe quand...)


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

Je pourrais sûrement y être ... Et puis y a pas assez de bleus là !


----------



## iTof (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais sûrement y être ... Et puis y a pas assez de bleus là !


 on s'incruste ? 

:love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Août 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> on s'incruste ?
> 
> :love: :love:



Oui bien sûr  et puis j'aime bien le Lou !


----------



## iTof (18 Août 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sûr  et puis j'aime bien le Lou !



oui, moi aussi


----------



## teo (18 Août 2005)

c'est ça de partir en vacances, on ne suit plus rien des choses importantes de l'actualité mac 

Comptez sur moi pour descendre la rue 

En plus on aura plein de choses à raconter au boss derrière le bar, j'espère qu'on le démoralisera pas trop  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens pas nanananana !



tu perds rien pour attendre, toi


----------



## playaman (18 Août 2005)

Je me joindrais a vous avec grand plaisir, faut que j'y mettent les pieds au moins une fois au Lou...



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paraît qu'aux AEC, les bleus, on les mange.



Pas par toi j'espere  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moi je viens pas nanananana !



Mais c'que t'es n.. !      

Cool de revoir tout ce monde  :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

Heu, Alèm, réserve le Lou dès maintenant, on va être nombreux...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2005)

Si je viens, quelqu'un pourrais m'héberger ?


----------



## golf (18 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu, Alèm, réserve le Lou dès maintenant, on va être nombreux...


Attention, il est prévu une manifestation pour vendredi soir, en attente d'infos de la part de VeeJee


----------



## playaman (18 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il est prévu une manifestation pour vendredi soir, en attente d'infos de la part de VeeJee





... Avec des pavés et tout ? Trop cool !


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens, quelqu'un pourrais m'héberger ?



Pareil que global 
Je me contente d'un bout de couloir et de quelques vieilles revues pour surélever mon blouson-oreiller


----------



## golf (18 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si je viens, quelqu'un pourrais m'héberger ?





			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que global
> Je me contente d'un bout de couloir et de quelques vieilles revues pour surélever mon blouson-oreiller


Apple Expo 2005 : hébergement en IdF...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

meci golf ! 
global, j'ai fait la demande pour toi en même tant que la mienne, tout en mettant des réserves sur le confort minimal que tu souhaites


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> meci golf !
> global, j'ai fait la demande pour toi en même tant que la mienne, tout en mettant des réserves sur le confort minimal que tu souhaites


 

Super, merci 
t'as pensé à demander la cuvette ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il est prévu une manifestation pour vendredi soir, en attente d'infos de la part de VeeJee


Ça me rappelle que j'ai une bouffe ce vendredi là aussi ! quel bordel ! je viendrais peut-être boire un coup, je verrais...


----------



## alèm (18 Août 2005)

j'ai un matelas libre et puis une place pour fille dans mon lit king size... :love:

ps : je suis un amoureux fidèle... 

Golf : je ne suis pas _obligé_ d'aller aux trucs officiels et les autres non plus, question de diversité. je pense que de toute façon, les deux bandes peuvent fêter d'un côté et se retrouver pour plus de chahut encore...

_Let's groove tonight_

ps 2 : oui, je vais mieux... et ça va se voir !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Août 2005)

Je préfére le matelas   :rose:


----------



## Marcant (18 Août 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oh pitin le Ross !!!!!! Faut que je te passe un coup de fil  :rateau:



Bah j'espère bien !! eh !!


----------



## golf (19 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Golf : je ne suis pas _obligé_ d'aller aux trucs officiels et les autres non plus, question de diversité. je pense que de toute façon, les deux bandes peuvent fêter d'un côté et se retrouver pour plus de chahut encore...[/QUOTE]
Je sais très bien, l'une n'exclue pas l'autre, bien au contraire, c'est juste pour info


----------



## bouilla (19 Août 2005)

Tout compte fait, je suis pas sûr de pouvoir passer moi aussi... j'en saurais plus en début de soirée, pitetre a plus tard  

Bon edit : Je dois pas etre reveillé, je croyais que c'etait ce soir...du coup ça devrait le faire


----------



## teo (19 Août 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je préfére le matelas   :rose:



ça devrait aussi pouvoir se faire chez moi aussi. Y'a un grand canapé lit dans le salon 

je verrai comment je me clone entre le "on" et le "off"


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2005)

Faut que je prévois le BBQ ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

si téo n'a tjs pas accès à son toit, on fera ça sur les miens : un paté de maison pour ceux qui n'ont pas le vertige, qui aime les filles en string et n'ont pas peur des interdits de la maréchaussée...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Je suis preneur !!!
Et je vote off par principe. Me suis pas fait virer de l'armée pour rien. Par contre, c'est vendredi only, parce que samedi, y'a maclan


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vertige


:affraid:




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> string


:love: :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

[QUOTE='[MGZ]maréchaussée... [/QUOTE]

:fuck: :casse:


----------



## Malow (19 Août 2005)

OPEN !!!!!!!! je prévoie cette fois ci !!!!!!


----------



## iMax (21 Août 2005)

Je serai là 

Accompagné de J_K et d'un autre pote, en principe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je suis preneur !!!
> Et je vote off par principe. Me suis pas fait virer de l'armée pour rien. Par contre, c'est vendredi only, parce que samedi, y'a maclan


 Finalement, ça pourrait aussi être le lendemain si il faut, j'vais pas à la maclan de l'autre ***. Oups.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si téo n'a tjs pas accès à son toit, on fera ça sur les miens : un paté de maison pour ceux qui n'ont pas le vertige, qui aime les filles en string et n'ont pas peur des interdits de la maréchaussée...




j'arriverai avec ton SB 600


----------



## Cillian (24 Août 2005)

Et un bleu de plus 
(bien cuit le bleu, parce que saignant il laisse des traces   )


----------



## guytantakul (24 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arriverai avec ton SB 600



Ca va pas être très discret, les coups de flash sur les toits


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2005)

je vais le chercher le flash... histoire de m'habituer au TTL sans fil...


----------



## iMax (24 Août 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je serai là
> 
> Accompagné de J_K et d'un autre pote, en principe



Et si je prenais mon petit frère ? (le fameux...  )


----------



## rezba (27 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un matelas libre et puis une place pour fille dans mon lit king size... :love:



Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire... 

Un jour, je te montrerai ce que c'est qu'un lit kingsize. Et à quoi ça sert (pas à être fidèle, ça c'est sur...  ) 


Bon, pour le reste, et quand à tous les zotres qui se pignolent déjà à l'idée de se retrouver dans une salle obscure du 20° pour fêter le moment commun, je le dis haut et fort :

*je ne serais pas là, et tous les enfoirés qui s'y présenteront seront dans l'obligation de boire un demi-litre de jus de houblon correctement fermenté à ma santé.
Voire un gin tonic pour les folles en rouge.
Voire même un triple sky pour les violets mal rasés.
*
:love:


----------



## benjamin (27 Août 2005)

Je serai là, cher Rémi ; cela va certainement de soi


----------



## mado (27 Août 2005)

Je serai dans les parages.

Un petit lit me suffira


----------



## guytantakul (27 Août 2005)

Moi, même pas de lit me suffira  
En revanche, un lieu plus ou moins à l'écart serait de bon aloi (couloir ou salle de bains) car d'aucuns disent que je ronfle au petit matin


----------



## Taho! (27 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *je ne serais pas là, et tous les enfoirés qui s'y présenteront seront dans l'obligation de boire un demi-litre de jus de houblon correctement fermenté à ma santé.
> Voire un gin tonic pour les folles en rouge.
> Voire même un triple sky pour les violets mal rasés.
> *
> :love:


Me concernant, ce sera fait !


----------



## teo (28 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je serai dans les parages.
> 
> Un petit lit me suffira



_Dans belle résidence, proche Pascalou, grande chambre d'hôte avec balcon et vue sur Sacré-Coeur et Tour Eiffel. Nous recherchons de préférence invitée :love: pour hébergement en tout bien tout honneur 
Petit déjeuner et enfants possibles. Invité ou conjoints sous conditions  Pas d'animaux.
 _

Je crois que tu dois connaître, c'est pas cher et les patrons sont sympas


----------



## mado (28 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Dans belle résidence, proche Pascalou, grande chambre d'hôte avec balcon et vue sur Sacré-Coeur et Tour Eiffel. Nous recherchons de préférence invitée :love: pour hébergement en tout bien tout honneur
> Petit déjeuner et enfants possibles. Invité ou conjoints sous conditions  Pas d'animaux.
> _
> 
> Je crois que tu dois connaître, c'est pas cher et les patrons sont sympas



Je mets une option avec grand plaisir  :love:
(sans enfant, sans animal, sans conjoint, pour l'invité on verra.. )


----------



## alèm (28 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas lire...
> 
> Un jour, je te montrerai ce que c'est qu'un lit kingsize. Et à quoi ça sert (pas à être fidèle, ça c'est sur...  )
> 
> ...




pour le lit, rassure-toi... madame connait ! 

et je ne suis pas contre céder ma place à un couple (le lit est large et une dame ne serait pas gênée par les ronflements d'un homme alcoolisé)

et moi, je bois quoi à ta santé ?!! parce que tu m'oublies dans la liste... 

Vodka givrée + Pu Ehr ?  bisous mon ami ! 



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je serai là, cher Rémi ; cela va certainement de soi



cela allait de soi mon ami ! 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Je serai dans les parages.



c'est une bonne nouvelle ! :love: 

juste pour remercier quelqu'un que j'aime beaucoup : merci à toi de venir et je n'ai pas besoin de rajouter l'ami car tu l'es depuis longtemps !  (ps : j'ai encore un ticheurte neuf pour l'AE, je roxx  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Août 2005)

soucis de planing, ce sera malheureusement sans moi........


----------



## guytantakul (28 Août 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Dans belle résidence, proche Pascalou, grande chambre d'hôte avec balcon et vue sur Sacré-Coeur et Tour Eiffel. Nous recherchons de préférence invitée :love: pour hébergement en tout bien tout honneur
> Petit déjeuner et enfants possibles. Invité ou conjoints sous conditions  Pas d'animaux.
> _



Je suis également intéressé par un hébergement monnayé contre espèces sonnantes (voire même trébuchantes en fin de soirée), j'y passerai bien la nuit aussi (si il acceptent les sacs en plastique remplis de prospectus sur les imprimantes, RIP... et autres prétextes à mon escapade dans la capitale )


----------



## playaman (28 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> soucis de planing, ce sera malheureusement sans moi........



   

Bouhou... Plus une trace de Stook à l'AEC   
Bein ce sera une autre fois qu'on se saoulera en écoutant du métal


----------



## Cillian (31 Août 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour le reste, et quand à tous les zotres qui se pignolent déjà à l'idée de se retrouver dans une salle obscure du 20° pour fêter le moment commun, je le dis haut et fort :
> 
> *je ne serais pas là, et tous les enfoirés qui s'y présenteront seront dans l'obligation de boire un demi-litre de jus de houblon correctement fermenté à ma santé.
> Voire un gin tonic pour les folles en rouge.
> ...



Pour ce qui est du, je cite : 

*demi-litre de jus de houblon correctement fermenté*

Je m'entraine déjà


----------



## teo (2 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je suis également intéressé par un hébergement monnayé contre espèces sonnantes (voire même trébuchantes en fin de soirée), j'y passerai bien la nuit aussi (si il acceptent les sacs en plastique remplis de prospectus sur les imprimantes, RIP... et autres prétextes à mon escapade dans la capitale )



> on en parle par MP...


----------



## Balooners (2 Septembre 2005)

Juste pour infos et parce que je n'ai pas le temps de lire les pages précédentes, qui peut me dire quand est ce que cette AEC Off a telle lieu ? un peu à la masse moi .... :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai recu mon pass :love:

Manque juste ma lettre de motivation pour le taf :/

Une idée ?


----------



## golf (2 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> ...qui peut me dire *quand* est ce que cette AEC Off a telle lieu ? un peu à la masse moi .... :hein:


Allo Alèm 
Décidez vous que je monte ce fil en post-it  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

a y est, j'ai mon K moi-z-aussi !


----------



## teo (3 Septembre 2005)

Ben... si je peux dire un mot, je crois que chacun fait ce qu'il veut pour arriver le ventre lesté de solide et on se retrouve pour le liquide au Pascalou.
Enfin, pour ma part , je ne voyais pas autre chose... mais bon, y'a les sandwiches et les quiches du bar et les habituels hambugers kebabs et autres ailes de poulet aux alentours 

Entre tous les repas macge que j'aurai fait la semaine précédente et sans doute dans la semaine, je préfère pas m'engager pour un autre restau  pb de pépètes...

Enfin, de tt façon, le QG sera le Pascalou j'imagine, Metro ligne 2, Arrêt Ménilmontant pour les non parisiens: c'est entre Belleville, Ménilmontant, Oberkampf et Père Lachaise. Si on est assez chaud on ira se recueillir sur les tombes des fusillés de la Commune... c'est l'Est rouge qui nous entoure, et pas loin, les fantômes de Piaf et de quelques autres chanteurs...


Alèm, c'est à toi je crois


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour infos et parce que je n'ai pas le temps de lire les pages précédentes, qui peut me dire quand est ce que cette AEC Off a telle lieu ? un peu à la masse moi .... :hein:




le vendredi 23 septembre au soir après l'AE : je réserverais la soirée auprès de Damour pour avoir la place !


----------



## Taho! (3 Septembre 2005)

bon, donc je ne serais pas là... j'ai déjà une autre bouffe...


----------



## ficelle (4 Septembre 2005)

le 23, c'est le soir de la deuxieme hiphopsession sur la locale 

si il y a des amateurs pour un before hiphop


----------



## playaman (4 Septembre 2005)

Ce fil est reservé pour la soirée du vendredi, ou on en profite pour échanger nos bon plans de la semaine ?


----------



## playaman (4 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on ira se recueillir sur les tombes des fusillés de la Commune... c'est l'Est rouge qui nous entoure...



... Et dire bonjour aux anciens anti-frankiste de bellevile


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est reservé pour la soirée du vendredi, ou on en profite pour échanger nos bon plans de la semaine ?





Je crois que c'est pas le lieu ici, un autre fil peut-être ?


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

Le 23 ? Dans la soirée ? Au Lou ? Je devrais pouvoir passer normalement !


----------



## alèm (4 Septembre 2005)

bin, j'espère bien lumineuse lumaï... mais te plante pas de 23 hein !


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

Oui ce serait mieux !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

Mais il a raison de préciser ..


----------



## lumai (4 Septembre 2005)

J'suis pas si nouille que ça quand même !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas si nouille que ça quand même !



Je parle pour moi ...


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2005)

Jeu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien bien entendu


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

Y aura t'il assez de tables pour cette soirée ? 

J'ai pas fait les comptes mais ça doit commencer à faire un paquet de monde en bas de la colline


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2005)

Pas grave, on mettra mackie sur tes genoux


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Jeu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien bien entendu


 Ah bah faut que je viende aussi alors :rose:


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, on mettra mackie sur tes genoux




A mon avis il sera pas d'accord  mais alors pas d'accord du tout


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis il sera pas d'accord  mais alors pas d'accord du tout


Parce que tu comptais lui demander son avis ?


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2005)

s'il fait beau, nous aurons toute la place à l'intérieur pour nous. "D'amour" est prévenu. La famille Mehenny se fera un plaisir de nous recevoir dans son établissement comme à chaque fois. (je sens que je vais encore repartir à genoux toutes les fois suivantes où j'irais pour les coups qu'il m'offrira...  )


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2005)

Avec BackCat, on a prevu la version no limit, donc on va pouvoir profiter de la soirée vu qu'on prendra pas la voiture derrière :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avec BackCat, on a prevu la version no limit, donc on va pouvoir profiter de la soirée vu qu'on prendra pas la voiture derrière :love:


 Faut vraiment que je viende :love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Ben viens, alors !  
Te fais pas prier, donc   

no limit ? mmhhh... bon, ben j'en suis alors, quitte à ne pas honorer l'invitation d'hébergement qu'on m'a faite très aimablement :love: et aller réveiller toutes les buttes chaumont avec vous en fin de nuit


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2005)

j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas trop de modérateurs ni d'admins sinon on va se faire bannir en blocs...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas trop de modérateurs ni d'admins sinon on va se faire bannir en blocs...


On va bannir en bloc tu veux dire


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon j'arrive à la gare de Lyon vers 21h10. Et environ une petite 1/2h plus tard à Ménilmontant. 
Bagages aussi légers que possible..


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

La limo t'attend pas devant la Gare ?     :hein: 

Attend, je vais te leur sonner les cloches...    la Résidence aura pu prévoir quand même...


----------



## mado (20 Septembre 2005)

Mon pauv'ami... depuis que j'ai supprimé le -nna, si tu savais


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Mauvaise nouvelle  Bassou ne sera pas des nôtres :'( Il a eu un accident de moto samedi. Rien de cassé, mais il a dû passer sur le billard quand même et ne viendra pas vendredi non plus.

Guytan, la formule no-limit tient quand même ainsi que mon invitation


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle  Bassou ne sera pas des nôtres :'( Il a eu un accident de moto samedi. Rien de cassé, mais il a dû passer sur le billard quand même et ne viendra pas vendredi non plus.
> 
> Guytan, la formule no-limit tient quand même ainsi que mon invitation



Mince... ...  N'oublie pas de lui faire des Kissssssss de ma part...   :love:


----------



## playaman (20 Septembre 2005)

...Zut !
Soigne toi bien.
Bisous Bassous !


----------



## Malow (20 Septembre 2005)

Je pense qu'il y aura beaucoup de verres vendredi soir pour trinquer à ta santé   
Biz.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous ! 

je n'ai guère l'habitude des forums hors Arts Graphiques, Photo et Portfolio mais... maintenant que j'habite Paris, je tenterais volontiers une incursion dans une telle soirée 

C'est où/quoi Lou Pascalou ? On a le droit de venir même si on ne poste pas souvent au bar ?... 

Et qu'en plus on n'a toujours pas internet dans son nouvel appart...   ?


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2005)

antoine, si t'es pas là, je te boule rouge à jamais !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

http://loupascalou.com

C'est là je crois (je n'y suis jamais encore allé non plus...) 

Zarb, c'est marqué PasAcalou sur le site... une erreur ? une volonté ?


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2005)

Bon, pour le no-limit, on verra sur place 
J'ai eu bass au téléphone il y a dix minutes, il vous embrasse tous !


----------



## alèm (20 Septembre 2005)

bon, je suis pas très présent entre divers trucs mais j'aimerais bien que vous revendiquiez plus fort votre présence à cette AEC ven,dredi soir...

faites le buzz les amis ! 

bises à mon ami bassou !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Septembre 2005)

Malheureusement je ne serai que de passage à Paris les 2 jours, je ne reste pas le soir 

une autre fois sûrement


----------



## Cricri (20 Septembre 2005)

Jeu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien Merci Bassman


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous !
> 
> je n'ai guère l'habitude des forums hors Arts Graphiques, Photo et Portfolio mais... maintenant que j'habite Paris, je tenterais volontiers une incursion dans une telle soirée
> 
> ...



Aventure-toi z'y, c'est dans le 20e, ligne 2, station Ménilmontant, 14 r Panoyaux. Pas besoin d'être un pilier du Bar de MacGé pour y être chaleureusement accueilli  pendant ou en dehors de l'AE ! Je dois qu'en voisin, j'ai pris gout à ces petites soirées 

A la sortie du métro (y'a qu'une sortie), tu fais demi-tour et c'est la première rue à gauche en remontant le BOULEVARD de Ménilmontant (pas la rue... qui est perpendiculaire).

Edit: sinon www.pagesjaunes.fr pour un plan ! 

Edit 2: bassman, prompt rétablissement !  on pense à to !


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle  Bassou ne sera pas des nôtres :'( Il a eu un accident de moto samedi. Rien de cassé, mais il a dû passer sur le billard quand même et ne viendra pas vendredi non plus.
> 
> Guytan, la formule no-limit tient quand même ainsi que mon invitation


 si bassou ne viens pas, je viens pas   :rateau:

(PS : bon retablissement nounours)







nan, en fait je viens pas tout court... l'appel de la mer


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si bassou ne viens pas, je viens pas   :rateau:
> 
> (PS : bon retablissement nounours)
> 
> ...




N'oublie pas ta pelle ton rateau et le seau...


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> si bassou ne viens pas, je viens pas   :rateau:
> 
> (PS : bon retablissement nounours)
> 
> ...



Et tout long non plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Pfff les lâcheurs !!! Angie, Grug !! Un effort quoi !!

Moi j'y serai en tous cas.


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

je viens toujours pas !


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

Si tu pouvais éviter de sourire alors...


ps : je parlais au chat Taho! hein


----------



## Taho! (21 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pouvais éviter de sourire alors...
> 
> 
> ps : je parlais au chat Taho! hein


j'espère bien !  sinon t'vas voir ta gueule sous le Pommier


----------



## chagregel (21 Septembre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Jeu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien Merci Bassman



Moi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :rateau:


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff les lâcheurs !!! Angie, Grug !! Un effort quoi !!
> 
> Moi j'y serai en tous cas.



Grug: passe le bonjour au phare de Cordouan si tu le croises  on y mange de délicieuses huîtres (à marée basse uniquement  )


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff les lâcheurs !!! Angie, Grug !! Un effort quoi !!
> 
> Moi j'y serai en tous cas.


 ben pas possible, je passerais juste aujourd'hui en fin d'aprem' à l'AE...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Aventure-toi z'y, c'est dans le 20e, ligne 2, station Ménilmontant, 14 r Panoyaux. Pas besoin d'être un pilier du Bar de MacGé pour y être chaleureusement accueilli  pendant ou en dehors de l'AE ! Je dois qu'en voisin, j'ai pris gout à ces petites soirées
> 
> A la sortie du métro (y'a qu'une sortie), tu fais demi-tour et c'est la première rue à gauche en remontant le BOULEVARD de Ménilmontant (pas la rue... qui est perpendiculaire).
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour les infos  

Je viens justement de regarder dans le guide du Routard et oui, lou pascalou y est donc hop allez je crois que je serais là tant pis pour les plasticines au Gibus... ( De toute façon c'était sûrement la semaine dernière alors... 

Et puis je dois prendre la menace d'alem au sérieux vu comme il est bizarre dans les forums...

Par contre, question con : on aura tous une rose à la poitrine ou bien... ? Parce que moi je connais pas vos ch'tite gueule, crénom !


----------



## AntoineD (21 Septembre 2005)

et euh... c'est à quelle heure au fait ?


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

moi je passerai boire quelques godets, voire plus, histoire de mettre une tête sur les avatars


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, question con : on aura tous une rose à la poitrine ou bien... ? Parce que moi je connais pas vos ch'tite gueule, crénom !



Ben non... Pas une rose, un appareil 
et puis tu peux croire Alèm, il n'a qu'une parole ce jeune homme :love:




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi je passerai boire quelques godets, voire plus, histoire de mettre une tête sur les avatars



Depuis que ma fille regarde Charmed, je me méfie des avatars...


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et euh... c'est à quelle heure au fait ?



euh... moi, je pense passer vers 20h, le temps de croquer un truc de solide avant et de descendre la rue qui monte, mais y'en a surement qui seront là plus tôt, avec ou sans portable, je pense que tu reconnaitras certaines têtes vues à droite à gauche sur les forums Portefolios. De toute façon, on sera agité  sinon tu demandes à quelqu'un derrière le bar, il saura.

Pour ma pomme, je dois avoir un portrait dans mon profil, ne pas penser en tout cas que j'ai la gueule de Youri Gagarine et que je suis tout rouge 


Edit: ne pas faire son timide comme moi lors d'un chtite aes improvisée, j'ai vu personne avec un portable à l'intérieur ou à l'extérieur, je suis reparti après une bière au comptoir...   :rateau: On m'a dit plus tard qu'il fallait hurler ou demander aux charmantes jeunes filles qui servent


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff les lâcheurs !!! Angie, Grug !! Un effort quoi !!
> 
> Moi j'y serai en tous cas.


 Ben wi ben 

Je serai déjà là, c'est pas mal 

Mais bon, voilà quoi  je peux pas me permettre de rester sur Paris vendredi soir  puis toute façon je reviens samedi pour la journée :love:


----------



## bouilla (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi c'est comme d'hab', je me décide toujours au dernier moment en fonction des impératifs  Si vous etes éblouis par une lumiere jaillissante a un moment de la soirée, çe sera mon scootaire jaune


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

Tant que tu n''éclates pas la devanture avec, tout va bien (attention à la marche  )

J'espère bien te croiser enfin


----------



## Malow (21 Septembre 2005)

*on sera là aussi !!!*​


----------



## frj (21 Septembre 2005)

désolé, viens pas :'(


----------



## playaman (21 Septembre 2005)

Ma première au Lou pascalou, je suis impatient


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2005)

moi aussi c'est la première fois... Mais qu'est-ce qui nous arrive ?  :rose:  :love:


----------



## playaman (21 Septembre 2005)

...C'est quand meme bô que cela nous arrive encor a notre age    
Pis faut dire qu'on creche pas en bas de la rue non plus


----------



## bouilla (21 Septembre 2005)

Au fait ils ont le wifi maintenant au Lou ? (air de jeek)


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Au fait ils ont le wifi maintenant au Lou ? (air de jeek)



depuis le temps que j'en entend parler  j'ai toujours rien vu


----------



## bouilla (21 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> depuis le temps que j'en entend parler  j'ai toujours rien vu



C'est bien ce qui me semblait aussi... bon c'est pas grave, y'a toujours au moins cette petite serveuse la ? Alem doit voir de qui je veux parler


----------



## AntoineD (21 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi je passerai boire quelques godets, voire plus, histoire de mettre une tête sur les avatars


 
c'est également un peu pour cela que je viens


----------



## guytantakul (21 Septembre 2005)

Tout le monde vient pour ça au début  

... après, c'est pour se revoir, tisser des liens avec des gens qui ont plus d'atomes crochus que la voisine d'en face 

... ensuite, c'est pour rendre à machin le DVD qu'il m'a prété (marche même pô) et réclamer la clé USB que j'ai prété la dernière fois et qu'il ne m'a jamais rendu...

... enfin, c'est pour lui défoncer la tronche, à cette gueule de rat et lui enfoncer la clé...

NOOON ! Je plaisante ! (personne ne m'a prété de DVD et je n'ai pas de clé usb dehors  ) 


Et j'ai hâte de vous voir et/ou revoir toutes et tous !  :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> euh... moi, je pense passer vers 20h, le temps de croquer un truc de solide avant et de descendre la rue qui monte, mais y'en a surement qui seront là plus tôt, avec ou sans portable, je pense que tu reconnaitras certaines têtes vues à droite à gauche sur les forums Portefolios. De toute façon, on sera agité  sinon tu demandes à quelqu'un derrière le bar, il saura.



ouala ! 



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma pomme, je dois avoir un portrait dans mon profil, ne pas penser en tout cas que j'ai la gueule de Youri Gagarine et que je suis tout rouge



par contre, même si je ne ressemble pas à Youri, je suis rouge même en dehors de mes votes... 




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit: ne pas faire son timide comme moi lors d'un chtite aes improvisée, j'ai vu personne avec un portable à l'intérieur ou à l'extérieur, je suis reparti après une bière au comptoir...   :rateau: On m'a dit plus tard qu'il fallait hurler ou demander aux charmantes jeunes filles qui servent



exactement : demander Rémi (c'est moi  ), les serveuses sauront (enfin, je pense, je suis plus sérieux maintenant...  )



			
				frj a dit:
			
		

> désolé, viens pas :'(



c'est parce que je n'ai plus de voiture pour tracter la tienne ?? :affraid: 



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qui me semblait aussi... bon c'est pas grave, y'a toujours au moins cette petite serveuse la ? Alem doit voir de qui je veux parler



toi, tu viens ! t'es obligé !!   

et pour les serveuses, yen a deux-trois que je trouve yummie, tu connais mes goûts  donc je t'attends vendredi ! 



			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Jeu viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien Merci Bassman



:love:



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :rateau:


 et geekette ? toujours au brasil ? 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Pfff les lâcheurs !!! Angie, Grug !! Un effort quoi !!
> 
> Moi j'y serai en tous cas.



toi, t'as résumé ma pensée !  no limit min go !  



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> je viens toujours pas !



j'aime pas ton humour !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas ton humour !



Ah ! une bonne raison pour qu'on passe


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

ah merdre, tu m'as fait rire ! 

baax : tu vas me manquer !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

Rémi ? T'y vas à quelle heure toi ? Y'a un truc prévu avant ?


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

j'y serais tôt pour prendre les marques, on mange ensemble ?


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Septembre 2005)

'

Je tente, je tente...

'+


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

non pas de matos de camping cette fois ci


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Septembre 2005)

pas de BBQ non plus ?  :hein:


----------



## mado (21 Septembre 2005)

nan, fire inside seulement


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

avec plein de rhum pour éteindre tout ça !


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2005)

MAdo a dit:
			
		

> nan, fire inside seulement








			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> avec plein de rhum pour éteindre tout ça !






  vraiment tu crois...?  Bon tu sauras l'éteindre ce  feu...


----------



## alèm (21 Septembre 2005)

bah j'essayerais avec les moyens du bord...

ps perso : _commentaire de madame suite au fait de notre minuscule baiser : elle a pas intérêt à recommencer elene !  " "mais ma chérie, elle ne sera pas là !  " "n'empêche !!  " et moi de ->    _


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah j'essayerais avec les moyens du bord...
> 
> ps perso : _commentaire de madame suite au fait de notre minuscule baiser : elle a pas intérêt à recommencer elene !  " "mais ma chérie, elle ne sera pas là !  " "n'empêche !!  " et moi de ->    _



oui mais bon ça a fallit...     que je vienne...  mais bon je peux pas  ....  bouhouououou je suis triste...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'y serais tôt pour prendre les marques, on mange ensemble ?


 Ah ouais !


----------



## AntoineD (22 Septembre 2005)

Bon on dit 20h pour le général ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

Je comprends rien à ce thread, y a pas de jolie liste  :rateau:
Il faudra que je voie si je peux pas passer un pti peu pour faire coucou, sur le chemin de la gare du Nord.


----------



## FANREM (22 Septembre 2005)

Peut etre que je passerai aussi, 
J'ai enormement de boulot, plus d'autres sorties prévues, mais j'ai bien envie d'en rencontrer certains d'entre vous    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Moi, je reste à l'AE assez tard pour voir quelques potes (GKatarn en tête ) qui n'y seront qu'en fin d'aprème... 

... mais je pense être sur zone vers 20h00 (+/- 10 min.) - Roger


----------



## playaman (22 Septembre 2005)

Sypro, FANREM on vous attends de pieds ferme   

Lou Pascalou dès 20h (surement un peu plus tard pour moi, le temps de croquer un truc).

A cette heure-ci, demain, je suis a Paris.

YOUPI !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2005)

moi je vais suivre le train :casse:


----------



## Balooners (23 Septembre 2005)

Merde j'ai oublié de M'inscrire  

C'est par où qu'on signe ?


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

Euh pas de listes d'inscription, on en parlait avec Malow, je sais pas si j'aurai le temps de la mettre en place aujourd'hui, mais je me disais que ça serait pas mal, non ? (Alèèèèm ?)

Ah oui, info importante (merci Malow de me l'avoir fait remarquer): Au Lou, on prend pas les cartes bleues mais les chèques et le liquide oui. Soyez donc prévoyant-e


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

quel bordel
et dire que je vais rater ça pour un soucis de logement et de bouffe PowerBook ce soir
je crois que j'ai même plus envie d'y aller à cette bouffe là

mais ça voudrait dire que je devrais squatter quelque part et que je devrais en partir pour ê?re à l'expo à 10h


----------



## mado (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Euh pas de listes d'inscription, on en parlait avec Malow, je sais pas si j'aurai le temps de la mettre en place aujourd'hui, mais je me disais que ça serait pas mal, non ? (Alèèèèm ?)
> 
> Ah oui, info importante (merci Malow de me l'avoir fait remarquer): Au Lou, on prend pas les cartes bleues mais les chèques et le liquide oui. Soyez donc prévoyant-e


 

Faut vraiment une liste ?  C'est off non ?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, info importante (merci Malow de me l'avoir fait remarquer): Au Lou, on prend pas les cartes bleues mais les chèques et le liquide oui. Soyez donc prévoyant-e


 
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bar de pauvre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon.. Rémi ? On s'appelle pour la croûte  J'te call quand j'arrive à Paris.


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

une énumération rapide me fait approcher, en y ajoutant ceux-celles qui s'y sont rajouté- de vive voix hier soir, d'environ 35 personnes.
Je ne vous parlerai pas du ratio H/F, il n'est pas à l'avantage des filles, mais je pense que vous vous en doutiez 

Vous avez encore l'après-midi pour faire plus de buzz pour ceux qui sont à l'AE  allez encore un effort !


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

_je viens_


----------



## benjamin (23 Septembre 2005)

[font=&quot]Ça va être plus que difficile de venir ce soir. Demain aussi, à l'expo, d'ailleurs... :hein:
[/font]


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> une énumération rapide me fait approcher, en y ajoutant ceux-celles qui s'y sont rajouté- de vive voix hier soir, d'environ 35 personnes.
> Je ne vous parlerai pas du ratio H/F, il n'est pas à l'avantage des filles, mais je pense que vous vous en doutiez
> 
> Vous avez encore l'après-midi pour faire plus de buzz pour ceux qui sont à l'AE  allez encore un effort !


 Bon, c'est où la vraie AES off, parceque vu le monde au pascalou, va falloir trouver un autre spot


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

des bruits ont couru à la rédaction d'un magazine pipole qu'une soirée Off Off avait lieu en présence de Steve J. au Bar Hemingway du Ritz pour commencer et se terminerait dans un bar interlope de la rue Saint-Denis mais j'imagine que ces supputations sont pure ½uvre de jaloux.

Me trompe-je ?   



En tout cas, le TGV de Montpellier est  bien parti, à l'heure


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2005)

:love: un bar interlope :love: :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (23 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> des bruits ont couru à la rédaction d'un magazine pipole qu'une soirée Off Off avait lieu en présence de Steve J. au Bar Hemingway du Ritz pour commencer et se terminerait dans un bar interlope de la rue Saint-Denis mais j'imagine que ces supputations sont pure ½uvre de jaloux.



Les boissons sont trop chères, là-bas, sinon j'irais volontiers.


----------



## teo (23 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :love: un bar interlope :love: :rateau:




ça fait toujours son petit effet en société 

Bon, là tel le berger en transhumance je vais descendre de ma colline... il me manque que les moutons, en stage chez Stargazer 

A tout de suite


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2005)

Amusez vous bien...  :rose: 

Bises à Toutes et tous... :love:


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

Y avait un peu de monde  :love: :love:
Et moi chuis rentré tôt !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y avait un peu de monde  :love: :love:
> Et moi chuis rentré tôt !



23h46, c'est clair tu es tôt, beaucoup trop tôt.    

Bon ya twin piks sur arte.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2005)

c ki foguenne?


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Y avait un peu de monde  :love: :love:
> Et moi chuis rentré tôt !


Tricheur


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tricheur


déjà rentré ?  :rateau:   

alors cette soirée ? on s'appelle entre gens dans le resto que j'ai cru comprendre ... bien bien


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

'tains les enfants j'en tiens une sévère :rateau: 
Mais c'est vot'fôte   

Que du bonheur ce soir [cette nuit]  :rose: 

Merci à mon chôfeur [il se reconnaîtra]

Me suis laissé aller  :mouais: Hum la Hoegaarden   :love: 

Mais face à cette convivialité, que faire sinon la fêter


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

Je le savais moi qu'ils étaient bourrés !!


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

A tout à l'heure sur le stand


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A tout à l'heure sur le stand


à tout à l'heure 

j'essaie de venir à 10h mais alors euh ... on verra


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'essaie de venir à 10h mais alors euh ... on verra


Oui parce que là je voudrais pas dire...  

Bon les suisses ils apportent l'ovomaltine ?


----------



## golf (24 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais moi qu'ils étaient bourrés !!


Au lit, toi ) :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (24 Septembre 2005)

Il arrive même plus à quoter


----------



## LouPascalou (24 Septembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> [font=&quot]Ça va être plus que difficile de venir ce soir. Demain aussi, à l'expo, d'ailleurs... :hein:
> [/font]




c'est ça de coucher avec une mineure !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Septembre 2005)

Les croissants achetés avant de rentrer furent salvateurs pour quelques-uns d'entre nous ...


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les croissants achetés avant de rentrer furent salvateurs pour quelques-uns d'entre nous ...


il en restera un pour moi ?  :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A tout à l'heure sur le stand



Je compte bien être là à l'heure mon cher golf.  Par contre, le reste du troupeau, je ne garantis rien...


----------



## Cillian (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je me souviens d'être parti vers minuit, 
je me souviens d'être monté dans un RER, 
et après plus rien ... :sleep: ... C'est grave docteur ? 

D'un autre coté, tous les murs et tous les objets qui m'entourent ce matin me sont familliers. Je dois donc être chez moi ! 

Heu ! Quelqu' un aurai-t-il de l'aspirine ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> .  Par contre, le reste du troupeau, je ne garantis rien...



Tu as raison, ne garantis rien  

Moi, ma copine s'est mis dans la tête qu'il fallait nettoyer l'appart à fond... ça va être un frein


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2005)

euh...


----------



## benjamin (24 Septembre 2005)

LouPascalou a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça de coucher avec une mineure !



Au fait, pour répondre à ton message nocturne, elle va bien  
Et merci de nous avoir réveillés, ce fut délicieusement profitable


----------



## alèm (24 Septembre 2005)

j'en ai réveillé du monde... mais moi, je n'arrive pas à me réveiller...

ya globalcut qui me concurrence aux imitations de Bob L'éponge dans le salon... mais il triche : il boit du café !!


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2005)

mal au cheveux!  :affraid:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

et pis y'avait de drôles de trucs là-bas :


----------



## teo (24 Septembre 2005)

ah ben c'est du joli 
Sinon, bien rentrés bien dormis bien réveillés

Désolé pour le départ sans dire au revoir à chacun. J'ai adoré ces moments avec vous tous :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et pis y'avait de drôles de trucs là-bas :




et ben ...   c'était quoi ce message a 5 h du mat ? (coup de chance le portable était éteint :rateau: )


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai réveillé du monde... mais moi, je n'arrive pas à me réveiller...
> 
> ya globalcut qui me concurrence aux imitations de Bob L'éponge dans le salon... mais il triche : il boit du café !!




Je viendrais bien boire du café..


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2005)

ça résume assez bien....:mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et pis y'avait de drôles de trucs là-bas :


 
 :mouais: :hein:   

Je suis huumiiiliiiiiééééé ! Me tromper ainsi en public, c'est le bouquet ! 

'+


----------



## jahrom (24 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein:
> 
> Je suis huumiiiliiiiiééééé ! Me tromper ainsi en public, c'est le bouquet !
> 
> '+




Si encore il n'y avait qu'avec lui...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Même pas mal !!!!!!! 

Et même pas dur !

Bref, merci à tous pour cette belle teuf, et vivement la prochaine.
Je suis passé voir Bassou ce midi, il va pas mal et attend vos coups de fil.

Moi je suis rentré à Lille et je vous embrasse tous !


----------



## Bilbo (24 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ben ...   c'était quoi ce message a 5 h du mat ? (coup de chance le portable était éteint :rateau: )


_We are waiting for you Mackie.
_
Non ?



A+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

Non, c'était plutôt du genre "He Baltringue !!!!! Me dis pas que t'as réussi à vomir avant même de venir picoler c'coup-ci ?????"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> ça résume assez bien....:mouais:


 Mouhahahaha ! Elle n'est pas belle ma macro du nez de Global ??  

 Global !!


----------



## Taho! (24 Septembre 2005)

Mal à la tête 

Deux heures de sommeil plus tard, j'ai rampé toute la journée 

Cafééééééé


----------



## Taho! (24 Septembre 2005)

bon, il manque encore des photos !


----------



## Balooners (24 Septembre 2005)

J'ai reçu ce matin un Texto de Amok, il était super content


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, il manque encore des photos !



Comment ?

Regardez-moi cette bande de soiffards... 







Yvos et Alèm. Entre eux, un mec de droite.


----------



## AntoineD (24 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> bon, il manque encore des photos !



Première fournée...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comment ?
> 
> Regardez-moi cette bande de soiffards...
> 
> ...


 N'importe quoi !  il est pas a droite, vu qu'il est au centre ! Et puis, même... vu le nombre de pelles et de massés de boules qu'il a opérés sur un communiste que je ne citerai pas, cet homme ne peut décemment pas être de droite !


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

Mes chers amis et amies.

Je viens de regarder toutes les photos, certaines sont bien faites, d'autres très agréables, mais je me pose oreille-en-plus une question : quand est-ce que ça dérape ?
Parce que ça m'a tout l'air d'être un congrès de geek, cette histoire, hormis le beau rémi qui roule des pelles est me laisse des messages de soi-disant débauche.
Mes camarades co-modos, je compte sur vous pour ue l'après diner traditionnel soit le prétexte à un cassage de bar en règle comme vous en avez le secret.
La baise, comme on dit en Gelbique.
Le rezba.


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

*WARNING*
*La vidéo qui suit pourrait heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.
Ce film est réalisé sans trucage. L'acteur que vous verrez est
un professionnel, n'essayez pas de l'imiter chez vous.

clic here





*


----------



## Malow (25 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers amis et amies.
> 
> Je viens de regarder toutes les photos, certaines sont bien faites, d'autres très agréables, mais je me pose oreille-en-plus une question : quand est-ce que ça dérape ?
> Parce que ça m'a tout l'air d'être un congrès de geek, cette histoire, hormis le beau rémi qui roule des pelles est me laisse des messages de soi-disant débauche.
> ...




J'attendais aussi que ça dérape ! 

et il y a eu dérapage...contrôlé (confidences pour confidences). Ce soir, avec l'un d'entre vous...et il se reconnaitra, on s'est promis une prochaine soirée avec dérapage...incontrôlé....et faire la tournée des boîtes souterraines : pour y avoir des nouvelles perceptions de la vie.... _ce soir...la fatigue nous a gagné, et les Folies Pigalles, ce sera pour une prochaine !..._ 
Charte oblige...je n'en dirais pas plus  

Vivement le sud de la France ou la suisse !


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

que dire, que dire !
rien pour le moement, mais je vous promets une prose en rentrant à Grenoble


----------



## Balooners (25 Septembre 2005)

Demain promis je vous fais un petit résumé de la soirée. Je prépare ça dans le train. Regardez le Blog de Cyril en attendant  Poster d'un Bar à 3h00 du Mat c'est pas mal  . 


En attendant, je vous post quelques photos, en attendant celle qui suiveront issues du téléphone.

Elles sont par là. 

@ Tout le monde  Moi je vais me coucher


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

Le blog est juste là : http://blog.macg.co/archives/2005/09/25/3h00-du-mat-on-bouffe-des-huitres/

Jetez un ½il sur les commentaires au passage 

 Pourquoi les nuits sont-elles si courtes ? :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Le blog est juste là : http://blog.macg.co/archives/2005/09/25/3h00-du-mat-on-bouffe-des-huitres/
> 
> Jetez un ½il sur les commentaires au passage
> 
> Pourquoi les nuits sont-elles si courtes ? :sleep:



j'ai jeté un ½il sur les commentaires... et n'ai pas été déçu    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Merde... je suis parti trop tôt. C'est pas de moi dont parle Malow


----------



## Balooners (25 Septembre 2005)

En fait, on devait rejoindre Malow, Jahrom et toute la clic, et voilà qu'a 1 heure du matin ceux ci sont fatigués !!! :affraid: Non mais dans quel monde on vit ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

Ro pinaize !! Tout fout le camp ma parole !!!  Et moi j'ai remis ça hier soir avec NED à Lille


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> J'attendais aussi que ça dérape !
> 
> et il y a eu dérapage...contrôlé (confidences pour confidences). Ce soir, avec l'un d'entre vous...et il se reconnaitra, on s'est promis une prochaine soirée avec dérapage...incontrôlé....et faire la tournée des boîtes souterraines : pour y avoir des nouvelles perceptions de la vie.... _ce soir...la fatigue nous a gagné, et les Folies Pigalles, ce sera pour une prochaine !..._
> Charte oblige...je n'en dirais pas plus
> ...




? Ben la prochaine je viendrai avec ma copine et on prendra le temps de faire un peu plus connaissance...   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on devait rejoindre Malow, Jahrom et toute la clic, et voilà qu'a 1 heure du matin ceux ci sont fatigués !!! :affraid: Non mais dans quel monde on vit ???



Hum, si j'ai bien compris la fin de leur soirée était _select_... Hâte de voir les photos


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

J'ai passé une très bonne soirée. 
Ravi d'avoir pu discuter avec nombre d'entre vous.
Vous êtes tous beaux, comme disait la mauvaise chanteuse hier sur le stand à côté du pommier 

Mention spéciale rigolade à Jahrom/Malow et Maousse et specials gratz à Chaton, Ficelle et Alèm pour leur hospitalité. Grosse pensée pour Bassou et mention spéciale DJ à Balooners (non, là je déconne  )

Bécots à tous


----------



## ficelle (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *WARNING*
> *La vidéo qui suit pourrait heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes.
> Ce film est réalisé sans trucage. L'acteur que vous verrez est
> un professionnel, n'essayez pas de l'imiter chez vous.
> ...



et je ne vous parle même pas du cachet qu'il a touché, un vrai scandale 

je termine ma selection de photos hiphop, et je m'occupe de votre cas.
mais vous êtes prevenu, c'est "tendance floue"


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, on devait rejoindre Malow, Jahrom et toute la clic, et voilà qu'a 1 heure du matin ceux ci sont fatigués !!! :affraid: Non mais dans quel monde on vit ???



Sur un dernière élan nous sommes quand même parti boire un dernier verre sur le canal st martin et la nous nous sommes miraculeusement trasnformé en produits apple !? 
Ce qui à eu pour effet qu'une iSight est parti en Vespa dans la nuit trasnportant son mac mini...:mouais:
Etrange phénomène...


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> "Mention spéciale rigolade à Jahrom/Malow"



Guytan, n'oublie pas que Garageband 2 est un logiciel gratuit que tu pourras acquérir dans la suite iLife pour le prix de 79 euros...


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Comment pourrais-je l'oublier ? 
(j'aime les choses gratuites, moi, je vais pas me faire avoir, moi )


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> AntoineD : Première fournée
> jahrom & ficelle : clic here



Merci pour le récapitulatif ! 
 On attend celles de Jahrom...


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le récapitulatif !
> On attend celles de Jahrom...




Et voilà...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...



tiens j'aurais peut-être dû rester pour l'after, on a roulé des trucs et l'ambiance était chaleureuse... ça manque de filles tout de même, ces aes 

ah et euh j'avais oublié mais quelque part guytankul m'y refait penser : merci à tous l'accueil sympathique ! Par exemple, quand je lisais les commentaires d'Alèm, je ne m'attendais pas à ce qu'il soit sympa  

à la prochaine !


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'aurais peut-être dû rester pour l'after, l'ambiance était chaleureuse...



Oups je vais être obligé de la refaire


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...



Très bien la 55 ! Ficelle et moi y jouons à "je me tiens par la barbichette" en solo contre la montre  

Joli paquet de photo, jahrom (ma préférée est celle de global avec les chiottes en or - jusqu'à ce que la tienne soit publiée, j'imagine  )


----------



## jahrom (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...celle de global avec les chiottes en or - jusqu'à ce que la tienne soit publiée, j'imagine  )



C'est pas des chiottes !  c'est un bac à coiffure 

ps : la galerie sera de nouveau en ligne dans quelques instants...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas des chiottes !  c'est un bac à coiffure



c'est quoi la différence ?...


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà...


Superbes 

Maousse, ça va mieux ? Ton Mac ne se met plus en veille tout seul ?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2005)

euh... 

dites, je ne suis pas obligé de prendre "réellement" ma carte au Parti Communiste ?!! :affraid: :affraid: Rassurez-moi !!   

qu'est-ce qu'en j'ai embrassé des types ce soir-là... et j'étais même pas bourré !! :affraid: :affraid:

bon, bah, je vais rejoindre mado dans les rues parisiennes...  

désolé pour le coup de speed hier sur le stand mais croiser Gru"iiii"ik et Lio"Gourou"nel, ça reste une souffrance et une insulte à pas mal de choses (dont l'intelligence pour l'un d'entre eux, je vous laisse décider selon vos goûts!!  )

ps : l'expo sur les Céladons au musée Cernushi est très très bien faite, je vous la conseille !


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2005)

ps au flamand rose : je récupérerais bien la Radeon cette semaine pour calibrer les trois écrans d'un seul coup et voir comment tout ça roxx...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

tu veux pas un tshirt ?


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Visiblement non, il s'est débarassé du dernier


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2005)

pour les soirées parisiennes, à mon retour ?   

Je dois une pinte de blanche à quelqu'un... j'hésite entre deux ou trois gars, je ne sais plus trop qui a commandé, qui a payé qui m'a amené le verre...

A très bientôt au Pascalou en tout cas


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> pour les soirées parisiennes, à mon retour ?
> 
> Je dois une pinte de blanche à quelqu'un... j'hésite entre deux ou trois gars, je ne sais plus trop qui a commandé, qui a payé qui m'a amené le verre...
> 
> A très bientôt au Pascalou en tout cas



Hmm si mes souvenirs sont bons je crois être dans le même cas :/

J'ai bu 3 verres et il me semble en avoir payé 2...


----------



## playaman (25 Septembre 2005)

->Teo ... Euh les trois marchent pour moi, mais c'etait une petite biere, pas unue pinte   

-> Fais gaffe Mallow, t'as pas tout vus   
Je crois qu'on va en effet allez mettre un peu le feu dans le sud, vu que comment pratique certain(e)s la fiesta a Paris. Y doivent avoir besoin de leurs micro-climat, pour pas rentrer a 2h du mat   

J'ai beaucoup aimé le Lou et ces quelques heures d'hystérie collective  :love:    :love: 

J'ai beaucoup aimé Chez Alem (ce qu'il a comme chez lui, lui) aussi mais j'étais sur les batteries de reserves...
Désolé d'avoir laissé les bieres Alem... Mais tu as eu de la chance dans ton malheur, on a pas bus les 60 (je devais vraiment être fatigué).

Big hug a tous ! 

 :love:


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2005)

Sobre  mais sincère :love: :love:
Du début à la fin et vice versa.

Raté quelques trucs, la fatigue du voyage on dira..
Bises.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh...






En vrac


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...
GlobalCut : En vrac 
golf : à minima...


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sur un dernière élan nous sommes quand même parti boire un dernier verre sur le canal st martin et la nous nous sommes miraculeusement trasnformé en produits apple !?
> Ce qui à eu pour effet qu'une iSight est parti en Vespa dans la nuit trasnportant son mac mini...:mouais:
> Etrange phénomène...



On sait d'ailleurs désormais que les produits apple sont étanches


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Raté quelques trucs, la fatigue du voyage on dira..
> Bises.



Ben ouais. T'as raté moi.


----------



## Stargazer (25 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> On sait d'ailleurs désormais que les produits apple sont étanches



Il le faut bien vu ce que ça consomme !


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2005)

yep, d'ailleurs j'ai bien retenu la leçon : pas d'eau gazeuse dans le mojito. 


ps : Antoine, moi je me souviens de toi  :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ps : Antoine, moi je me souviens de toi  :hein:



Moi aussi je me souviens de toi, on ne pouvais pas te rater dans ce monde d'hommes 
en plus tu sentais bon...  :rose:


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

Il a les nuits blanches Samedi soir au Lou, ça vous tente ?


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il a les nuits blanches Samedi soir au Lou, ça vous tente ?



 Alleeeeez...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Septembre 2005)

Et bien, elles sont sympas toutes ces photos.   

(Rémi, je ne bosse pas que de nuit et si je bosse, ce n'est pas en téléphonant à 5H00 du mat à mon domicile que tu pourras me joindre mais bien à l'hosto.    grand sot !    )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Septembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il a les nuits blanches Samedi soir au Lou, ça vous tente ?



Ah ? C'est ce week-end, les nuits blanches ?...


----------



## Balooners (26 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est ce week-end, les nuits blanches ?...




Ouais, mais fait gaffe c'est pas la fête de la bière blanche hein ...


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, elles sont sympas toutes ces photos.
> 
> (Rémi, je ne bosse pas que de nuit et si je bosse, ce n'est pas en téléphonant à 5H00 du mat à mon domicile que tu pourras me joindre mais bien à l'hosto.    grand sot !    )




vous aurez les miennes Jeudi si je suis gentil parce qu'il faut encore que je les développe/scanne/mette en ligne et je ne suis pas pressé...

rien à voir avec l'AEC mais je suis reconnaissant à Global de lancer mes bouteilles à la mer  et de m'accompagner pour attendre barbarella-moi 

sinon Paul : faut que tu m'ennvoies une Vcard bien faite parce que je te jure que mon T630 appelait ton numéro de mobile !


----------



## maiwen (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous aurez les miennes Jeudi si je suis gentil parce qu'il faut encore que je les développe/scanne/mette en ligne et je ne suis pas pressé...


on aura l'autoportrait de groupe aussi ?


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

ps pour golf : c'est pas pour t'obliger à laisser le sujet ouvert, j't'jure !


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ->Teo ... Euh les trois marchent pour moi, mais c'etait une petite biere, pas unue pinte
> 
> -> Fais gaffe Mallow, t'as pas tout vus
> Je crois qu'on va en effet allez mettre un peu le feu dans le sud, vu que comment pratique certain(e)s la fiesta a Paris. Y doivent avoir besoin de leurs micro-climat, pour pas rentrer a 2h du mat
> ...




pas grave pour les bières, ma coloc bretonne s'en charge... 

pour les chez moi, j'aimerais bien en avoir qu'un !


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps pour golf : c'est pas pour t'obliger à laisser le sujet ouvert, j't'jure !


Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi je le fermerai   :mouais:


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on aura l'autoportrait de groupe aussi ?




je m'y attelle... je suis un vraie bête de somme...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je m'y attelle... je suis un vraie bête de somme...



(sic)





...Enfin, si c'est une référence à la baie de somme


----------



## alèm (26 Septembre 2005)

la preuve


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la preuve



C'est qui issue de secours on le voit pas bien sur la photo ... :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (26 Septembre 2005)

La diction tout est dans la diction.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Septembre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Il a les nuits blanches Samedi soir au Lou, ça vous tente ?



Pas une mauvaise idée ça ...


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...
GlobalCut : En vrac 
golf : à minima...
Cillian : AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...
GlobalCut : En vrac 
golf : à minima...


----------



## ficelle (28 Septembre 2005)

vendredi 23 septembre... j'avais sagement commencé la soirée avec des petits jeunes qui n'en veulent, avant de quitter mon 9-3 cheri pour me retrouver dans la sauvagerie parisienne... 

la prochaine fois, c'est "un suppo, et au lit !"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> vendredi 23 septembre... j'avais sagement commencé la soirée avec des petits jeunes qui n'en veulent, avant de quitter mon 9-3 cheri pour me retrouver dans la sauvagerie parisienne...
> 
> la prochaine fois, c'est "un suppo, et au lit !"



très marrantes


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois, c'est "un suppo, et au lit !"


Excellent    :love:


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...
GlobalCut : En vrac 
golf : à minima...
Cillian : AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005
ficelle : la prochaine fois, c'est "un suppo, et au lit !"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Ro le bonheur  C'est passé trop vite :/


----------



## ficelle (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> très marrantes




oh lemmy, c'est vrai que je t'ai entr'aperçu au milieu de ce grand flou... salut à toi


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2005)

Sympa toutes ces photos. :sick:    Faut que je me plonge dans les miennes.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sympa toutes ces photos. :sick:    Faut que je me plonge dans les miennes.



on se dépêche


----------



## Stargazer (29 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on se dépêche



T'es impatient toi !


----------



## teo (29 Septembre 2005)

Ficelle, je dois dire que ta série est vraiment trop forte  :love:
On est vraiment tous un peu "f'l'ous" par ici


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2005)

Les ravages de l'alcool sur la population...

Ficelle :


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2005)

Quikabu ?


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quikabu ?


Quikapioncé ? :love:


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les ravages de l'alcool sur la population...



Ne touche pas à ça ! C'est un bac à shampooing !  Ah... nan, ok ! Alors ça va  

Terribles tes clichés ficelle ! Bravo ! Cadrage au petit poil, vie, lumière, enfin, tout quoi...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2005)

bon, j'ai les photos sur papier... scans quand je rentre chez moi... donc peut-être après la nuit blanche au Pascalou si cela tient toujours... 

enfin moi, j'y serais vers les coups de 21h parce que je bosse avant... 

tenez-moi au courant, je vais envoyer quelques mps avec mon numéro de mobile...

allez au taf !!


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] j'y serais vers les coups de 21h parce que je bosse avant... 

tenez-moi au courant, je vais envoyer quelques mps avec mon numéro de mobile...

allez au taf !! [/QUOTE]

Perso je ne serais pas a Paris helas mais je pense que je vais pas me lever avant 21 h 
   

Bisous >Lelem !  :love:


----------



## playaman (1 Octobre 2005)

... Bisous Guytan


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Ouais ! Alèm au scan ! 

Bisous à toi aussi, mon initiateur de la Williamine


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2005)

tout n'abord : la nuit  blanche !!

 

Baloo : ma coloc est là prêt à une soirée touffes...


----------



## Balooners (1 Octobre 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Baloo : ma coloc est là prêt à une soirée touffes... [/QUOTE]


Bon, je suis arrivé à mon appart et je viens de choper un réseau wifi :love:  Je vais faire un tour avec Maïwen et après peut être je vous rejoins je demande à Maïwen vos téléphones


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2005)

Il aurait pu etre là la semaine derniere :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Octobre 2005)

cette enflure d'alem et sa colloc, je sais pourquoi je colloc plus avec des filles. enfoiré.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui, je viens de découvrir certaines photos... :mouais: :mouais: 



Quand même oui... :love:  Mais, euh...  Oui...


... mais non...


----------



## Malow (2 Octobre 2005)

bon, et bien ça faisait un peu tard pour vous rejoindre !   
On bouge que dans quelques minutes....  
Vivement la prochaine !


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2005)

tiré d'ailleurs mais résumant bien.

Malow : tu nous as manqué.
Jahrom : pas toi ! 

Super : pas toi non plus, t'aurais fait des ravages ! 

Glob  : :love:



> Drole de soirée que j'espérais compensant quelques manques mais non. Différente. Portenawak. la journée a fini tardivement, pour être sur de laisser les choses en bon ordre pour l'inventaire. puis rentrée via ligne 4 ligne 3 vers Parmentier. Repas de n'importe quoi ici avec Coca pour tenir jusqu'au bout de la nuit. puis départ vers le Lou Pascalou non sans avoir appris qu'on pouvait acheter des tondeuses pour toison pubiennes avec accessoire pour y faire divers motifs tel un c½ur etc... J'ai croisé Jeanba et sa copine sur le trajet, elle toujours aussi charmante et lui plus cintré qu'a l'habituel, je dois être plus habitué aux 3/4 anglais qu'aux vestes en cuir. Puis Pascalou et son grand n'importe quoi aussi. Un couple arrive, elle : "oh mais dis donc, tu connais tout le monde sur Paris !", réponse de moi-même : "bah oui, quand on est Manu Chao, c'est évident." . coucou Manu, bonne soirée. Dont Acte.
> je m'apprêtais a partir quand Harold appelle, il arrive. je reprends une mousse et m'enhardis en prenant quelques photos de Perrine et de son beau visage dramatique (et son moment de solitude au service en terrasse). Perrine : tu es belle même quand tu as l'air fatigué ou malade, sache-le ! Harold arrive, un communiste aussi. Je préfère quand les rôles sont répartis et que la discussion s'installe. A partir de la, bonne soirée, Harold est un bon convive, joyeux et agréable. (je ne sais si j'arriverais à finir ce petit mot) Enn ce moment, il marche. Après un léger fantasme de sa part sur Mireilla (que j'ai embrassé pour la jalousie d'Harold et mon plaisir personnel, j'aime bien Mireilla pour plein de raisons et sa générosité), nous avons descendu vers Oberkampf et en renseignant un couple qui pensait que le Lou était fermé, nous avons eu comme réponse a notre hardie réponse : "c'est encore ouvert" une bien cinglante preuve de l'amabilité et du fonds fonciérement accueillant, courtois et gentil de tout bon parisien : "oh ta gueule !". Merci, c'était trop, fallait pas t'en donner la peine, "sac a brin" ! Plus tard, après avoir lâché Harold du coté de Métro Parmentier pour Porte de Versailles, j'ai croisé un type dormant affalé sur lui, pas un clochard, juste un type saoul sans ami ; un couple qui se menaçait et la porte de mon immeuble. J'ai bien aimé cette dernière, je lui ai donné ma préférence...


----------



## Balooners (2 Octobre 2005)

Voilà je suis rentré !!! :love:  

Rentrer du 20ème au 15éme à 4h30 du Mat est une expérience des plus complexe ... Je me suis dis, non, je n'ai pas envie de payer un taxi, je vais y aller à pied. Les noctilliens sont introuvables dans Paris, surtout la ligne 13. Donc j'ai marché sans forcément savoir où j'allais. Puis au alentour de 5H30 du Mat, ohhh mais je connais  ... J'étais à la Gare de Lyon donc de là, un Métro puis un autre et me voilà arrivé chez moi aux alentours de 6h10 du matin et voilà. 

Très bonne petite soirée.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2005)

Procure-toi donc ce bel et bon ouvrage : "comment crocheter un neiman sans effort en dix à quinze secondes" qui permet de rentrer chez soi à n'importe quelle heure dans les grandes villes


----------



## Taho! (2 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je suis rentré !!! :love:
> 
> Rentrer du 20ème au 15éme à 4h30 du Mat est une expérience des plus complexe ... Je me suis dis, non, je n'ai pas envie de payer un taxi, je vais y aller à pied. Les noctilliens sont introuvables dans Paris, surtout la ligne 13. Donc j'ai marché sans forcément savoir où j'allais. Puis au alentour de 5H30 du Mat, ohhh mais je connais  ... J'étais à la Gare de Lyon donc de là, un Métro puis un autre et me voilà arrivé chez moi aux alentours de 6h10 du matin et voilà.
> 
> Très bonne petite soirée.


Finn y dit que tu es un petit joueur !


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Rentrer du 20ème au 15éme à 4h30 du Mat est *une expérience des plus complexe* ...
> Donc j'ai marché sans forcément savoir où j'allais.
> ...me voilà arrivé chez moi aux alentours de 6h10 du matin et voilà.


Mouarfff...
La vérité est qu'il lui a fallu négocier avec le digicode : _- Dis moi, Digicode, tu me reconnais, j'ai emménagé hier_   :sick:    :sick: 

 :rateau:


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2005)

il avait l'air bien quand je l'ai laissé... bon en même temps, il voulait rentrer à pied... 

dommage, il aurait pu croiser ma coloc... 

alleï : éditing strict et encodage de Galerie à revoir mais... l'AEC


----------



## Balooners (2 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dommage, il aurait pu croiser ma coloc...



Tu n'aurais pas pu le dire avant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

Il l'avait dit. J'ai lu "soirée touffe" quelque part


----------



## guytantakul (2 Octobre 2005)

Très jolies photos ! 
Film hyper dur et contrasté, mais c'est réussi ! Bravo !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

Oui sympa les photos !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Octobre 2005)

Je pige pas... j'avais pourtant fait des photos à l'AEC... :hein: Me semble, en tout cas. A moins que. 

Ouh là, ça va pas du tout. 

Très sympa tes photos Rémi. 

Edith: ah si, y en a un peu là. :hein:


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Il l'avait dit. J'ai lu "soirée touffe" quelque part



oui et je te l'ai dit hier en répondant au sujet de ma voisine !


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Très jolies photos !
> Film hyper dur et contrasté, mais c'est réussi ! Bravo !




je m'attends encore à ce que yvos me dise que ça bruite !


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD : Première fournée
jahrom & ficelle : clic here
Balooners : Elles sont par là.
jahrom : Et voilà...
GlobalCut : En vrac 
golf : à minima...
Cillian : AE, AEC et Beaux Arts 2005
ficelle : la prochaine fois, c'est "un suppo, et au lit !" 
alèm : éditing strict et encodage de Galerie à revoir mais... l'AEC
WebOliver : ah si, y en a un peu là


----------



## ficelle (2 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> alleï : éditing strict et encodage de Galerie à revoir mais... l'AEC



belle serie...
la dernière est de moi


----------



## Malow (2 Octobre 2005)

domage qu'on ne soit pas sorti avec vous !!!   

Mais bon....nous, on s'est fait une enorme soiree !!! levé, il n'y a pas tres longtemps!!! :rateau:


----------



## AOSTE (2 Octobre 2005)

ENORME comme dab


----------



## teo (2 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il avait l'air bien quand je l'ai laissé... bon en même temps, il voulait rentrer à pied...
> 
> dommage, il aurait pu croiser ma coloc...
> 
> alleï : éditing strict et encodage de Galerie à revoir mais... l'AEC




je vois rien, le serveur rame apparemment, à moins que ce soit ici que...

Bon je reviendrai.

Alèm, faut qu'on se cause


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je m'attends encore à ce que yvos me dise que ça bruite !


 
mais naaaaaaan.. mon avatar aime le bruit


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

WebO m'aime beaucoup visiblement, je ne compte plus les 28 photos où il m'a tiré le portrait (à défaut d'autre chose )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Ouais... c'était toi ou Maïwen  Même parfois les deux et presque sous toutes les coutures


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Même pas vrai, des fois on voit des bouts de la barbe à golf.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai, des fois on voit des bouts de la barbe à golf.



T'es sûr que c'est ça barbe au moins ..?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr que c'est ça barbe au moins ..?



M... me suis planté dans ma galerie... :affraid:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... c'était toi ou Maïwen  Même parfois les deux et presque sous toutes les coutures


beaucoup maiwen aussi, c'est vrai, mais là il n'était pas le seul 
Et puis non, pas sous toutes les coutures, il n'a pas eu mon décolleté et mon caleçon...  :love:
Moi aussi je t'aime WebO :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Film hyper dur et contrasté, mais c'est réussi ! Bravo !



400 TX poussée à 800 si je ne m'abuse...  :love:

'+


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 400 TX poussée à 800 si je ne m'abuse...  :love:
> 
> '+


 
Forcément ça laisse des traces 

mais les photos sont chouettes


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup maiwen aussi, c'est vrai, mais là il n'était pas le seul


tssss tssss faut pas le dire 


			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et puis non, pas sous toutes les coutures, il n'a pas eu mon décolleté et mon caleçon...  :love:


ça veut dire que moi il a eu mon décolleté et mon caleçon ?    :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que moi il a eu mon décolleté et mon caleçon ?    :rateau:  :rose:


Ton caleçon, non  
Ton décolleté :rose:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ton caleçon, non
> Ton décolleté :rose:   :love:



quand je pense que golf a servi de caution morale à cette petite...


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 400 TX poussée à 800 si je ne m'abuse...  :love:
> 
> '+




toi, je t'ai tout très bien appris ! la partie apprise par toi-même m'épate encore (_ mode private-joke : oui mais des panzanis ! _ )

coucou Antoine ! 

Steph, j'ai besoin du 70/200 avant vendredi matin, je dois emprunter un extender à un magasin d'Amiens avant d'aller en vadrouille dans la baie (mode mondeo4x4 amphibie...  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tssss tssss faut pas le dire
> 
> ça veut dire que moi il a eu mon décolleté et mon caleçon ?    :rateau:  :rose:


 Ah oui tiens... il l'a retirée celle-là ! Pourtant j'aurais juré qu'elle y était au début


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens... il l'a retirée celle-là ! Pourtant j'aurais juré qu'elle y était au début


J'ai donc bien fait de la copier sur mon disque dur avant !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

ah. Ben il en reste donc au moins un exemplaire de plus que le mien. Cool. Si jamais je l'égare, je saurai à qui demander !


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ah. Ben il en reste donc au moins un exemplaire de plus que le mien. Cool. Si jamais je l'égare, je saurai à qui demander !


n'empèche que l'exemplaire en vrai ... en grandeur nature et tout ... y'a que moi qui l'ai    :rateau:    :ettoc!:


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche que l'exemplaire en vrai ... en grandeur nature et tout ... y'a que moi qui l'ai    :rateau:    :ettoc!:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> n'empèche que l'exemplaire en vrai ... en grandeur nature et tout ... y'a que moi qui l'ai    :rateau:    :ettoc!:



Ma qué bella , tou tournes sour toua-méme - si !
Tou fais l'amour avec l'obzectiv ! si ! si !

Ma c'est sublissima ! Encore ! Si ! Plou près ! Si ! Béné !

OK, on remballe, c'est dans la boite !


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ma qué bella , tou tournes sour toua-méme - si !
> Tou fais l'amour avec l'obzectiv ! si ! si !
> 
> Ma c'est sublissima ! Encore ! Si ! Plou près ! Si ! Béné !
> ...


Sonnyboy sors de ce corps  :mouais:  ( oui oui tout entier !!   )


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Si ? entieramente ? Ma, ça non propo ! Touti degueulassi ! Madre, yé né po pas


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ma qué bella , tou tournes sour toua-méme - si !
> Tou fais l'amour avec l'obzectiv ! si ! si !
> 
> Ma c'est sublissima ! Encore ! Si ! Plou près ! Si ! Béné !
> ...




je te verrai bien sur une gondole de venise !!!


----------



## maiwen (4 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je te verrai bien sur une gondole de venise !!!


ah non ! laisse les gondoles à Venise ...   

:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Yé souis oune gondolier dans mon âme ! 
La plaza san marco esta mon porte d'attachgio ? 
Mon piccione (merde, je ne parle pas italien, moi... :!)


----------



## Stargazer (4 Octobre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ah non ! laisse les gondoles à Venise ...
> 
> :rose:


 
Pascal 77 sors de ce corps (oui tout entier ©maiwen )


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Yé souis oune gondolier dans mon âme !
> La plaza san marco esta mon porte d'attachgio ?
> Mon piccione (merde, je ne parle pas italien, moi... :!)


  Je prendrai la même chose que toi


----------



## guytantakul (4 Octobre 2005)

Un 4 roses pour global cut ! un !


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2005)

Vous devriez donner plus de coud'boules à guytantakul


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc bien fait de la copier sur mon disque dur avant !





			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ah. Ben il en reste donc au moins un exemplaire de plus que le mien. Cool. Si jamais je l'égare, je saurai à qui demander !



Tout cela me rappelle aussi certaines photos d'une autre petite brunette qui avaient circulé après l'AE 2004...  :mouais:

_Lorna was here... _​


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

arrete de regarder Malow !!


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrete de regarder Malow !!



P......grillée !!!!!!!  

C'est toujours un plaisir de regarder les photos....vous avez tous fait du bon boulo!!!:love:


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> P......grillée !!!!!!!
> 
> C'est toujours un plaisir de regarder les photos....vous avez tous fait du bon boulo!!!:love:



Il ne rate aucun de tes mouvements. Dès que tu te connectes sur les forums, Safari clignote comme un malade sur son compte  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Il ne rate aucun de tes mouvements. Dès que tu te connectes sur les forums, Safari clignote comme un malade sur son compte  :rateau:




:rateau: :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

chuuuuuut ! ya jahrom qui regarde !


----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> chuuuuuut ! ya jahrom qui regarde !



Moi aussi mon safari clignote...


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

eh merdreeeeeeeeeee.... Grill&#233; !


----------



## benjamin (22 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mon safari clignote...



Dès qu'alèm poste, c'est bien ça ? :love:


----------



## jahrom (22 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Dès qu'alèm poste, c'est bien ça ? :love:



Dès qu'un moderateur où un administrateur poste après malow, j'ai un pop up....


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

ah !!

bonne nouvelle, les pop-ups sont r&#233;par&#233;s !


----------



## Cricri (23 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de me faire les vidéos ! Un "must"!


----------



## Malow (23 Octobre 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me faire les vidéos ! Un "must"!



merci beaucoup !!! d'autres sont en préparation


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

au fait, je ne surveille pas les filles et surtout pas les blondes, qu'entre nous soit dit !


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup !!! d'autres sont en préparation



Ben moi les pop-ups des vidéos me disent qu'il n'y a rien...  J'arrive pas à lire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup !!! d'autres sont en pr&#233;paration






ouiiiiii et vite !!!!!!    :love:



pour antoine :
 preference quick time , avanc&#233; , config de trasnsport: 
protocolle :http , identif du port: 80


----------



## mado (23 Octobre 2005)

Dis Antoine t'as pas un peu grossi depuis le mois dernier ?


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi les pop-ups des vidéos me disent qu'il n'y a rien...  J'arrive pas à lire.



Je viens de tester et ça marche. Sans doute une configuration Quicktime qui déconne...


Mado et Malow ont l'avatar power-flower-attitude


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiii et vite !!!!!!    :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ayé c'est bon ça marche merci 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Dis Antoine t'as pas un peu grossi depuis le mois dernier ?



Putain merde un moment j'ai crû que tu m'avais vu dans la rue c'est vrai j'ai un peu grossi arghh  

tu parles bien de mon avatar ? hein ? :rose: :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2005)

La biere ne fait pas grossir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La biere ne fait pas grossir




meme pas le ventre qui ressemble a une grossesse de 6 mois?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Octobre 2005)

Juste un petit peu alors


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2005)

y'a de la marge... et pas de justice


----------



## teo (24 Octobre 2005)

Bibendum powa ! 



















Faut que je me reprenne


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Octobre 2005)

Finn ? :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Octobre 2005)

Avec la bière ATLAS à 8° ou presque


----------

